# Installing Oval Shape Bathroom Mirror



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

My wife came home with a large size Oval shape Bathroom Mirror {I believe it might be 37in} she bought from Craigslist , I have no idea on how to install this , I think looking for studs would be the first thing and then center it to the light's at the top .
What are the best clip's or support that last forever for Oval shape mirror. My master bathroom has a very large mirror that is frame-less long square and I can see some kind of support 1x1inch support with a clip to hold 2 on top and 2 at the bottom , That would have been easier to have done but this is Oval shape.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

a couple of photos may aid in getting useful suggestions


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Spancraft-36-in-x-24-in-Polished-Oval-Mirror-207-2436/204466989?N=bve6Z1z0xvrgZ1z11z5g#.UoBpVVPU2zk

I don't have a pic at this time but it looks like this one Oval shape 36x24 {she has it wrap in a blanket it could be 36x27} What would be the best sturdy way to mount this to the wall.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it just a piece of mirrored glass with no hooks? Then either use mirror clips or glue designed to mount mirrors.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Does this mirror have a frame and is it going to be installed
over your existing mirror?


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

It has no frame just a flat mirror , I went and got 4 spring loaded Heavy Duty metal Mirror Clips.
What would be best setup 2 on the bottom on ether side of the curve and 2 on top same way?
And I got the 2 sided tape also ,kind of a over kill do you think? Ounce it's on it's not moving any time.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

So why not just use mirror glue? It's designed to be put on the back of mirrors for the purpose of attaching them permanently to a wall. Absolutely better than double-stick tape as that wouldn't last (it tends to dry out, both the adhesive and the foam). Clips are fine, of course, and the pattern you suggest would certainly work. But then you've got clips marring the otherwise clean lines of the oval.


----------



## mathewanderson (Oct 31, 2013)

wkearney99 said:


> So why not just use mirror glue? It's designed to be put on the back of mirrors for the purpose of attaching them permanently to a wall. Absolutely better than double-stick tape as that wouldn't last (it tends to dry out, both the adhesive and the foam). Clips are fine, of course, and the pattern you suggest would certainly work. But then you've got clips marring the otherwise clean lines of the oval.



No doubt glue will be a better choice but dont you think that it will leave scars on the wall. I mean, Is there any better solution available ?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

And under what circumstances is the mirror going to be changed? When you move it'd simply convey with the house and be the next homeowners issue to handle.

Yes, the adhesive would likely require some clean-up work on the drywall if/when you removed the mirror. But meanwhile the mirror would have a clean look on the wall and STAY THERE. If you don't plan on moving/changing the mirror it's the best way to mount it.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Not planning on moving any time soon ,we just had the house build . But the mirror was fix , have a good hardware store that has a lot of odd things you don't fine at Lowes or Home Depot but got some clips 4 all together, 2 I put on top had springs so you push up to take the mirror off. works great


----------



## Lizzy21 (Feb 26, 2014)

We have a large unframed mirror over a vanity area and it has hooks on the end. It is hung will strong nails that the hooks slide over. I think putting it in a frame would be very nice and then you would have the mounting pieces you need to hang it properly. Some of it depends on how much the mirror weighs. Some can be very heavy.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Lizzy21 but the mirror was fix. Work out great with the 4 clips 2 clips on the bottom are fix clips that the mirror sits on and the 2 on top have springs that slides up if I need to take it off for any reason.


----------

